# What glue should I use on a bath faucet?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They're supposed to snap on or screw on depending on what style it is. The cap has to be removable for future service.
A tiny dab of clear silicone would hold it in place until you find a replacement cap.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> They're supposed to snap on or screw on depending on what style it is. The cap has to be removable for future service.
> A tiny dab of clear silicone would hold it in place until you find a replacement cap.


Thanks for your reply! So I assume that with clear cilicone I can still remove the cap later if I want to, right?? I don't see any screw beneath the cap but I guess you are right that it might not be a good idea to just "glue" it back... thanks!


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

or use a small amount of plumbers putty for easy removal


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes "ohman", there is a screw underneath the white porcelain cap with the black "C" imprinted on it. I can see it clearly in the photo.


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Silicone is an amazing sealant as well as an adhesive. It does take time to set so it's not great for certain uses but glueing the cap on is fine just use a small dab. Wipe and excess that's still wet with a mineral spirits soaked rag (it's the only thing that'll clean up silicone) or wait till it dries and mechanically remove it. 

Once it's dry it's a flexible glue. This means you can pry the cap off if you need to access the screws below. 

I'm not too find of plumbers putty. I always find stuff growing in it (mold and such).

Hope this Helps. I'm a contractor and do this stuff all the time...i use silicone for everything I can! 

Al


----------

